# Snappy little SW carpet



## rusty8687 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey all,

I have a south western carpet python, 6 months old. Quite snappy at the moment and ive been handling him each day for around 5 minutes.

He doesn't seem to be settling down and was quite Fiestyet tonight when I handled him (had a 2 day break as he had a feed)

Do I just keep at it for 5 minutes each night? 

How long does it take to calm one down?

I habe a stimmy also, he was pretty easy after a couple of days and now is the most chilled out calm little critter...but the SW I'm feeling I'm just not making any progress

First SW carpet python I have had and I know they are snappy when they are young. Just asking for some tips and how long it generally takes for them to chill out.

My little boy is really eager to give him a little hug but it's a big no no right now.

I handle him at night, by myself with no one else around in a quiet room. I let him run across my hand and give him direction as if he is continually moving but I keep him reined in. Using bare hands, washing before and after.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 6, 2016)

First thought is to give it longer after a feed to handle it. 2 days is not enough.

And are you judging the snake's "mood" before you get it out each night? If it is hiding away it is generally not a good idea to get it out.


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah definitely try to gauge it's mood before trying to handle and just take it easy, they can be little monsters at that age haha. Both of mine were like this at that age but have calmed down with age. If I am trying to get mine out for handling and they latch on to their sticks or hides and dart around I let them have their space and try again another day. Try not to pester them heaps and upset them too much. Good luck  they are great snakes I hope yours calms down and settles in soon. 
Any chance of a pic? 


Also I try to warn mine of my presence before reaching in by using a snake hook or anything really just to say "I'm here and I'm about to touch you" lol sometimes that helps them to be prepared and not jump out of their skin once you try to grab them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm the custodian of the spawn of Satan. No amount of anything will ever change his mind. I don't mind though.

Then again, yours may settle as it gets older.

What part of the python are you touching when you are "reigning" it in?

Maybe ease off the daily handling for a bit too.


----------



## rusty8687 (Aug 12, 2016)

sorry guys, been so busy lately. I seem to be making some progress. 

he is usually perched on the top of the branch or basking on the platform so usually easy to get too. the good thing is that he doesnt try to take a swipe at me when i put my hand in but does coil and get nervous. once he is out, he will go for a strike from time to time. I go for around the third of the way down from his head when i catch him and come from the front, not from behind, so he knows im coming. 

once he is out, ill handle him and let him run across my hand and use my other hand to move in front of the other and just let him keep going. 

ive also got another carpy about the same age as him which is awesome to handle. he is very chilled albeit a little nervous about everything but is getting alot more comfortable. he hasnt tried to strike me once and is really good. 

i will get some pics up shortly 

- - - Updated - - -

This is R2D2 - this is the snappy little guy who is always grumpy 



This is Kylo-Ren - the new addition and the chilled out critter



And this is the stimmy - Jabba. very chilled out. extremely docile and very friendly.



oh, and the 4 yr old boy is in charge of the names  haha


----------

